# 100 Favorites: # 23



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic"
Eugen Jochum, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra (DG)*










Klemperer's recording with the Philharmonia was my introduction to this symphony (and Bruckner in general). I still enjoy that performance very much. But I've come to appreciate Jochum's special way with Bruckner even more. This recording with the Berliners is very similar in conception to Jochum's later account with the Staatskapelle Dresden on EMI. But I think the Berlin performance is just _slightly_ stronger. For example, in the Andante movement, the "over-arching line" seems clearer on the DG recording -- so it comes across as less episodic and more lyrical. (The third movement is more appealing on the DG recording too. The two outer movements are practically identical.)

Other recordings of the "Romantic" in my collection include Haitink/Concertgebouw (Philips) and Skrowaczewski/Hallé (IMP). I still haven't heard Karajan. I need to remedy that at some point. But it's hard for me to imagine a performance that would top Jochum's.


----------

